# Hawkins, Stance Set II and other stuff...



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Jun 23, 2007)

The other day I forgot to do Stance Set II. There was also a thread on another forum about what we each do to "work" our stances. Here are two vids of me doing Stance Set II and some other stuff I do to work on my stances, leg strength, core movements, balance, weight shifting, etc.

Part I
[yt]nuUw0shF1G8[/yt]




 
Part II
[yt]ZKHgGl_GVbo[/yt]


----------



## Fang (Jun 23, 2007)

I like that you're not just blowing through your stuff here, looks good.


----------



## donald (Jun 23, 2007)

You move pretty well for a 27 year old,lol... Thanks for the info you put up,and you rock on youngster, rock on.

1stJohn1:9


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jun 23, 2007)

Not being familar with that set all I can say is the stances looked good and I did like the fact that you did them slowly and tried to set in them befor moving to the next one


----------

